# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Mioc- IB

## Tanči

Potpis na Summer.
I samo ću se osvrnuti na priču kako je u MIOCu pritisak prevelik i slične bedastoče koje ovdje čitam.
U MIOCu nema nikakvog pritiska.
MIOC je škola kao i svaka druga škola u RH.
To što je ovdje tako čudno postavljena su krivi forumaši. Pljuvanje po toj školi je tu već legendarno i onda ispadne da im djeca upišu tu školu pa zašute.
I nisu svi 5,0.
U razredu od moje kćeri svega njih troje je završilo školu i maturiralo s 5,0. Ostali su prošli s odličnim i nekoliko njih s vrlodobrim.
I ne upišu svi željene fakultete. Znam troje koji nisu uspjeli upisati MEF pa su upisali Stomatologiju i Kemijsko inženjerstvo, te jedno dijete koje nije uspjelo upisati Farmaciju pa je upisalo isto kemiju...
MIOC je gimnazija kao i svaka druga pm gimnazija.
Sve imaju isti program. Nije MIOC ništa drukčiji po tom pitanju.
Nastavni kadar je solidan, ali ima i profesora koji nisu baš dobri. Baš kao i u svakoj drugoj školi.
Hoće li tko učiti ili ne, njegova stvar, ali takav će biti i rezultat.
Potpuno nebitno je li to u MIOcu ili nekoj drugoj školi.
Što se tiče IB programa u MIOCu i mi smo mislili kći prebaciti u trećem razredu u IB, no ona je rekla da neće i razlog je bio da smatra da tamo nastava nije dovoljno kvalitetna za upis Medicinskog fakulteta.
I inače sam čula sa više strana da IB program nije dobar za nastavak studija na našim fakultetima.
Koliko je doar za odlazak vani na studij, to ne znam.

----------


## tanja_b

> Ali nekom logikom ako necije dijete ide na npr. (ajme sad me strah izgovorit matematicko hahaha) matem./jezicna/ina natjecanja odmalena i osvaja nagrade, pa  bem mu jel ne bi svaki roditelj ponudio djetetu najbolju skolu koja se nudi za takvo dijete u tom njegovom podrucju interesa??


Ovo mi je baš zanimljiva rečenica, pa bih malo dolila ulja na vatru da tema ne zamre prebrzo  :Grin: 
Matematička natjecanja - ok, postoje i za mlađu djecu. Jezična natjecanja (mislim na ona koja donose bodove za upis) postoje tek za najstarije osnovce, iz hrvatskog u 7. i 8. razredu, a iz stranih jezika samo u 8. razredu (tko je pratio, znat će da su se upravo zbog tih jezičnih natjecanja roditelji prošle godine jako bunili kad su ih naprasno ukinuli zbog epidemiološke situacije, jer su osmaši time izgubili jedinstvenu priliku).
Očekivalo bi se da dijete koje ide na jezična natjecanja u 7. i 8. razredu, pa još k tome i osvaja nagrade, ima afinitet i za tu vrstu škola, zar ne?
Frišku figu  :Grin:  dobar dio ih - govorim o Zagrebu - na kraju ode u MIOC  :Grin:  dakle, ne samo matematičari, nego i potencijalni lingvisti i jezičari. Ne svi, naravno, ali dosta njih, a pogotovo oni koji su osvojili neko od prva tri mjesta, dakle najbolji.

Priča o MIOCu već dugo nije priča samo o školi za matematičke genijalce. Nešto je drugo tu u pitanju. Pa me zapravo i ne čudi početni post na ovoj temi i smjer u kojem mama razmišlja. Jedini je problem što je s usmjeravanjem tog tipa krenula prerano - jer 4. razred je zaista jako rano i normalno je da većina djece u toj dobi ni ne zna koje srednje škole postoje. Saznat će na vrijeme.

----------


## tanja_b

> U MIOCu nema nikakvog pritiska.


O bogme ima.
Samo je pitanje tko stvara taj pritisak - djeca sama sebi, roditelji, ili možda poneki profesor. O tome se može diskutirati. Ali da je pritisak velik - jest. Pa sad, kako se tko s njim nosi...

----------


## Tanči

> O bogme ima.
> Samo je pitanje tko stvara taj pritisak - djeca sama sebi, roditelji, ili možda poneki profesor. O tome se može diskutirati. Ali da je pritisak velik - jest. Pa sad, kako se tko s njim nosi...


Razred u koji je išla moja kći je bio super i družili su se međusobno i pomagali i tako je i danas.
Da nema pandemije, oni bi se barem jednom mjesečno našli u nekom restoranu na ručku i druženju.
Razrednik je bio savršen.
Predivan čovjek i pedagog.
Stručna služba isto.
Sa svima sam imala odličnu suradnju.
Pritiska nikakvog nije bilo sa ni jedne strane.

----------


## Peterlin

> Potpis na Summer.
> I samo ću se osvrnuti na priču kako je u MIOCu pritisak prevelik i slične bedastoče koje ovdje čitam.
> *U MIOCu nema nikakvog pritiska.*
> MIOC je škola kao i svaka druga škola u RH.
> To što je ovdje tako čudno postavljena su krivi forumaši. Pljuvanje po toj školi je tu već legendarno i onda ispadne da im djeca upišu tu školu pa zašute.
> I nisu svi 5,0.
> U razredu od moje kćeri svega njih troje je završilo školu i maturiralo s 5,0. Ostali su prošli s odličnim i nekoliko njih s vrlodobrim.
> I ne upišu svi željene fakultete. Znam troje koji nisu uspjeli upisati MEF pa su upisali Stomatologiju i Kemijsko inženjerstvo, te jedno dijete koje nije uspjelo upisati Farmaciju pa je upisalo isto kemiju...
> MIOC je gimnazija kao i svaka druga pm gimnazija.
> ...


Ne bih se složila da u miocu nema pritisaka. Druga je stvar to što moj stariji sin nije jako podložan takvim stvarima, jer je takav karakter, aliiii u njegovom razredu bilo je dosta kolega koji su uzimali instrukcije iz matematike, fizike, kemije i drugih predmeta. Ne zato što nisu znali, nego zato što su htjeli biti još bolji... Taj razred (A program, onaj s više stranih jezika) još i nije bio silno kompetitivan, ali drugi smjerovi - majketidrage, projekt ovaj, projekt onaj, obvezno skijanje zimi jer inače nisi faca... Pogotovo su djevojke bile jako u to uronjenje. Moj sin je više tip promatrača, nije ga briga kakav status ima u čoporu, pa je za nas sve to nekako laganije prošlo. Mnogi drugi roditelji su znali komentirati da je pritisak škole očajan. Druga je stvar jesu li ta djeca mogla odabrati manje angažiranja i kakvu bi ZA NJIH to imalo cijenu... Svakako ih nisu na to tjerali roditelji, sami su se tjerali. Većina ih je upisala željene fakultete (iako ne svi u odabranim gradovima, ali neš ti tragedije - ne upišeš medicinu u Zagrebu, nego u Rijeci, pa opet dobro...)

I da, neki su otišli na studij u inozemstvo, ali ne znam skoro ništa o tome kako su se snašli, pogotovo sada u uvjetima korone. Uglavnom je  bilo riječi o tehničkim studijima (strojarstvo, građevina) u europskim zemljama.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Moja ni ne zna što je MIOC. Lastane što nije s nama u redu ?
> 
> Ja ne pitam, 4.r je. No, moja je ionako sama opterećena sa svim i svačim pa i s tim da ne zna što bi radila u životu. Baš sam joj neki dan rekla da ne brine o tome jer ima još puno vremena odlučiti što želi raditi.



sve je u najboljem redu
ni moje najstarije nije znalo, ali zato je najmlađe odlično informirano (ne samo o upisu u SŠ, nego i o maturi, upisu na faks itd.) - što je normalno kad su česte obiteljske teme vezane uz škole, obrazovanje, bitke, borbe i sl.

----------


## Tanči

Peterlin, pišeš o skijanju?
Moja kći nikad nije bila na skijanju, a nismo baš bokci.
Njeni kolege isto nisu išli. Mnogi su djeca samohranih roditelja, jedan tata je vozač tramvaja, jedan poljoprivrednik iz Zagorja, jedna mama prodavačica u Ofertissimi, druga je švelja...
Sve obični, prosječni ljudi koji su svaki dan u borbi s egzistencijom.
Nikad nije bilo nikakvog prestiža i nabijanja pritiska zbog materijalnih stvari.
Ako je u razredu tvog sina bilo, to nema veze sa školom.
Znači da je problem u djeci. Nekakvom prestižu i da prostite, preseravanju i glumatanju.
U razredu moje kćeri nikad nije bilo nikakvog nabijanja pritiska za ništa.
Instrukcije, koliko znam, nisu bile potrebne. Svi su bez problema maturirali i otišli dalje.
Projekti?
Moja kći je bila u onom programu za nadarene i radila te projekte. S guštom.
Zato jer je bila u projektu na Mefu koji joj je bio daljnji odabir za školovanje i uživala je u tome.
Projekti nisu bili obavezni kao ni testiranje tako da ni to nije nikakav problem.
Natjecanja?
U kćerinom razredu su bili informatičari. Oni koji su razvaljivali po svijetu po informatičkim olimpijadama. I nju je htio mentor u tome, ali ona se ljubazno zahvalila i to je bilo to.
Niti joj je itko zamjerio, niti nabijao pritisak. Njoj je informatika odlično išla, ali ju nije veselila, ni dovoljno zanimala da bi se angažirala za natjecanja. I profesori su to prihvatili s razumijevanjem i bez ikakvog pritiska.
Evo, upravo sam ju pitala o pritiscima u MIOCu i ona me blijedo gleda.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moja ni ne zna što je MIOC. Lastane što nije s nama u redu ?
> 
> Ja ne pitam, 4.r je. No, moja je ionako sama opterećena sa svim i svačim pa i s tim da ne zna što bi radila u životu. Baš sam joj neki dan rekla da ne brine o tome jer ima još puno vremena odlučiti što želi raditi.


Tvoja nema stariju braću i sestre!  :Smile: 

Moj L. je namjeravao upisati tehničku školu, ali mu je kolega u glazbenoj školi rekao zašto ne bi probao u mioc, jer je L. imao 5,0. Njemu mioc nije bio ni u peti prije toga... a bome ni nama.

----------


## Barbi

Evo, moja kćer ima neku predrasudu prema MIOC-u i ne želi tamo iz samo njoj znanog razloga iako ima sve petice u osnovnoj i ide na matematička natjecanja. Nije se nikad plasirala na državno pa misli da nije dovoljno pametna za MIOC - to je neki moj zaključak njene predrasude.
Budući da ima stariju braću i sestre, okrenula se naravno školama u koje oni idu/ išli su i sve mi se čini da će birati između te dvije gimnazije. Ja sam malo žalosna jer mislim da bi baš MIOC razvio njezin puni potencijal  :Grin:  ali se ne namjeravam petljati jer sam uvjerena da će joj bilo koja gimnazija dati dovoljno dobru podlogu za što god bude htjela poslije. Lastane, jesam li loš roditelj?

----------


## tanja_b

> Evo, moja kćer ima neku predrasudu prema MIOC-u i ne želi tamo iz samo njoj znanog razloga iako ima sve petice u osnovnoj i ide na matematička natjecanja. Nije se nikad plasirala na državno pa misli da nije dovoljno pametna za MIOC - to je neki moj zaključak njene predrasude.


Evo, moj sin je imao vrlo slično razmišljanje u nekom periodu iz istog razloga. Isto tako - matematička natjecanja, ali nijedno državno, pa valjda nije dovoljno dobar.
No kako ga je ipak crv ambicije grizao i grizao, upisao se u MIOC i jako je sretan u svom razredu, konačno ima društvo po svojoj mjeri. Iako ima dana kad mu je zaista naporno. Ali, na matematička natjecanja više ne ide. Ni na druga natjecanja iz prirodnih predmeta. Jer misli da nije dovoljno dobar  :Undecided:   usprkos odličnim ocjenama.
Zato sad ide na natjecanja iz kojih nitko drugi u razredu ne ide  :Grin:  našao si je svoju nišu u kojoj je, valjda, "dovoljno dobar" čak i po svojim kriterijima.
 Tu leži zamka za latentne perfekcioniste. Ja sam toga bila svjesna kad je birao školu, ali nisam mu htjela ništa nametati jer je srednja škola ipak prvenstveno njegov izbor. Uostalom, je li to gimnazija ovaj ili onaj broj, zaista nije bilo tako važno, a mogao je birati.

Mislim da će zainteresirano i marljivo dijete razviti svoj puni potencijal u bilo kojoj gimnaziji - sve što trebate gledati pri odabiru je satnica pojedinih predmeta i kako bi joj se to sviđalo. Mojem je svojedobno i opća gimnazija bila zanimljiva, ali bi teško podnio 4 godine likovne i glazbene umjetnosti (i zadaća iz istih predmeta!) koje ne voli.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Moja je pak imala predrasude prema V.toj - iako smo joj mi savjetovali da ju upiše jer joj je jako blizu i jer je jaka u predmetima koji nju zanimaju.  I nismo uspjeli. Otišla je bratovim stopama.

Kaj se tiče starijeg, nije imao nikakve radne navike - i OŠ i MIOc je završio loveći krivine. Učio je nešto malo pred maturu i to je uglavnom nadoknađivao propušteno (lektiru).

Na izbor fakulteta isto nismo utjecali. Sam je odabrao i dobrano se potrudio da upiše ono što želi. I da se ne ureknem, izgleda da je dobro odabrao i začudo, uči redovito. Odjednom su se radne navike i stvorile. Osim učenja, dočekale su ga i druge brige jer je daleko od roditeljskog doma.

Ak gledam, ne mislim da smo mi kao roditelji imali u svemu neku veliku ulogu, jer sam tu već nekoliko puta napisala da mi školu tretiramo kao njihovu brigu.

----------


## Di7

> Ključno je pitanje za mame srednjoškolaca: da li ste sve to znale o svojoj deci kada su bili/bile kraj 4. osnovne ?
> Ja o mojoj pojma nemam 
> Menja se dete iz meseca u mesec meni neočekivano. Pogotovo otkako je peti razred. Šta je bilo super kod učiteljice, sad joj je dosadno. Šta je bilo srednje zanimljivo, sad je najnajzanimljivije. Šta će biti za još tri godine, pojma nemam. 
> Iako engleski može da čita i govori na zavidnom nivou za uzrast, ne razmišljam o srednjoj na engleskom.
> Jesam li ja loš roditelj kad sam tako neupućena :/?


Pa ne radi se ovdje o lošem/dobrom roditelju. Ono što sam možda najbolje shvatila i na čemu sam najzahvalnija što sam uopće postala ovdje je sljedeće: sva su naša djeca različita baš kao i mi roditelji, a opet svima nam je jednaki cilj da nam djeca u konačnici budu sretna, nebitno koju srednju/fax odabrala i kolika će naša uloga biti u tome.

Ne mislim da je na kraju 4. razreda prerano početi razmišljati o mogućem odabiru srednje, ovdje je netko napisao da mu je djete samo u 5.r. reklo da hoće u MIOC, a godina dana razlike između tog djeteta i moje nije baš tako velika.
Naravno da se do odabira srednje može još svašta promijeniti, ali mislim da svatko od nas poznaje svoje djete.
Dakle djete koje rastura i voli matematiku, a niti je talentirano niti ga zanima glazbeni, likovni i slično, vrlo vjerojatno će upisati matematičku gimnaziju. 

Vidim da se mnogima tu diže kosa na glavi od spomena MIOCA i da to gledaju kao neku elitnu školu. A još više IB program i nastavu na engleskom jeziku. Ne bih se složila s tim. 
Mislim da na kraju dobar dio nas usmjerava djecu kako misli da je najbolje za njih.
Ako netko cijeli život provede u Hrvatskoj, vjerujem da mu obrazovanje djece na engleskom jeziku ne predstavlja ništa.
No, ako je netko od roditelja stranac i obrazovao se na nekom odličnom faxu vani, a ima mogućnost pružiti to i djetetu (naravno pod uvjetom da djete to i zanima i da i ono samo to želi) onda mi je nekako logično usmjeravati djete prema tome, nije li?

----------


## NanoiBeba

MIOC i IB nemaju isti program.

I do sada je bilo lakše upisat IB neg MIOC, barem onih nekoliko godina koje sam ja pratila

----------


## Di7

> MIOC i IB nemaju isti program.
> 
> I do sada je bilo lakše upisat IB neg MIOC, barem onih nekoliko godina koje sam ja pratila


Znam da nemaju  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

Di7,
Imam frendice cija djeca idu/su isla na IB.

Sve je kako su cure rekle.
Taj program je dosta laksi od MIOC-a i prvenstveno je namijenjen djeci koja planiraju studirati vani.

Medjutim, losa strana je ako se dijete predomisli, onda mu je puno teze polozit maturu/prijemni, opcenito upisat se na fax u RH zbog potpuno drugacijeg programa.

Osobno sam misljenja da su djetetu vise otvorena vrata ako ide u redovan MIOC a uz to redovito koristi engleski.

Pretpostavljam da ti pricas doma s djetetom engleski? To bi bilo jako korisno.

Pravopis i izricaj su ti odlicni, posebice kad se uzme u obzir da ti je 1.jezik bio engleski. Ne brigaj  :Smile: 

I prica dobiva potpuno drugaciji kontekst s ovom novom informacijom.
Hocu reci meni je razumljivija.

----------


## NanoiBeba

E sada, ja fakat ne znam detalje, al prednost pri upisu u IB mislim imaju djeca stranaca. Al da nekaj krivo ne napišem, to treba provjeriti.

I isto tako ne znam detalje al znam naše ljude koji žive vani pa tako im djeca idu u IB programe tamo negdje, i svi su prezadovoljni. Nisam ulazila u detalje, ali imaju drugačiji pristup od klasičnog HR školovanja

----------


## Mima

Koliko je teško upisati taj IB uopće?

----------


## Lili75

Tako je manja je satnica, doslovce biraju predmete, opcenito puno manje predmeta imaju, no ako postoji i najmanja sansa da ce dijete upisivat fax u RH onda ce mu upis bit jako otezan a bome i prve godine studija (uzimali su instrukcije da nadoknade propusteno).
Znaci to su mi rekle mame djece koja idu po IB programu.

Sad je jedna od njih na 100 muka jer se mala predomislila i zeli tu studirati.

----------


## Jurana

Žao mi je što je jedina zanimljiva tema u zadnje vrijeme na forumu postala još jedna tema o MIOC-u.

----------


## Di7

> Koliko je teško upisati taj IB uopće?


Iskreno ne znam 100% ipak nisam toliko ludo nabrijana na njeno daljnje školovanje koliko se možda shvatilo tu na forumu :D
No, mislim da se piše prijamni iz engleskog i matematike. A sad koliko je teško upasti i kolika je potražnja za IB stvarno ne znam

----------


## Di7

> Di7,
> Imam frendice cija djeca idu/su isla na IB.
> 
> Sve je kako su cure rekle.
> Taj program je dosta laksi od MIOC-a i prvenstveno je namijenjen djeci koja planiraju studirati vani.
> 
> Medjutim, losa strana je ako se dijete predomisli, onda mu je puno teze polozit maturu/prijemni, opcenito upisat se na fax u RH zbog potpuno drugacijeg programa.
> 
> Osobno sam misljenja da su djetetu vise otvorena vrata ako ide u redovan MIOC a uz to redovito koristi engleski.
> ...


Hvala  :Smile: 
Da, ja pričam s njim na engleskom, a MM na hrvatskom.
Vjerujem da je teže ako se djete odluči na fax tu u Hrvatskoj, ali za sad ona mašta da će ići van studirati na moj fax i nije joj nikako jasno zašto sam ja to sve ostavila i došla u Hrvatsku :D

Naravno, nikad ne znaš što život nosi i što se sve može izokrenuti do tada

----------


## Lili75

> Žao mi je što je jedina zanimljiva tema u zadnje vrijeme na forumu postala još jedna tema o MIOC-u.


Jurana, ali u prvom postu je forumasica napisala da planira dijete upisati na IB u MIOC-u, ne vidim neka namjerna skretanja.

To je jednostavno tema otpocetka.
Ok i sire od toga.
Idemo sire pa suzimo, pa opet sire i tako iznova  :Smile:

----------


## Di7

> Žao mi je što je jedina zanimljiva tema u zadnje vrijeme na forumu postala još jedna tema o MIOC-u.


Možemo iz jednadžbe i maknuti MIOC, ja sam uvijek otvorena za konstruktivni razgovor o očekivanjima koje imamo od naše djece  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

> Hvala 
> Da, ja pričam s njim na engleskom, a MM na hrvatskom.
> Vjerujem da je teže ako se djete odluči na fax tu u Hrvatskoj, ali za sad ona mašta da će ići van studirati na moj fax i nije joj nikako jasno zašto sam ja to sve ostavila i došla u Hrvatsku :D
> 
> Naravno, nikad ne znaš što život nosi i što se sve može izokrenuti do tada


I jel ti zao sto si se vratila? 

Probala sam i vani i tu, za mene je kvaliteta zivota opcenito puno bolja ovdje bez obzira na sve opcepoznate nedostatke nase drzave.

Zato mislim da je jako korisno za mlade probat zivjet/studirat/radit vani jer tek onda osvijestis kako si neke stvari doma uzimao zdravo za gotovo (npr.klimu, dobru klopu, sigurnost kretanja, druzenja/bliskost s prijateljima...).

No tko ne proba, ne moze ni znati.

Netko ce pak odluciti ostat zivjet vani, netko ce se vratiti. Sve ima svoj + i -.

Super da pricate na eng.

----------


## Di7

> I jel ti zao sto si se vratila? 
> 
> Probala sam i vani i tu, za mene je kvaliteta zivota opcenito puno bolja ovdje bez obzira na sve opcepoznate nedostatke nase drzave.
> 
> Zato mislim da je jako korisno za mlade probat zivjet/studirat/radit vani jer tek onda osvijestis kako si neke stvari doma uzimao zdravo za gotovo (npr.klimu, dobru klopu, sigurnost kretanja, druzenja/bliskost s prijateljima...).
> 
> No tko ne proba, ne moze ni znati.
> 
> Netko ce pak odluciti ostat zivjet vani, netko ce se vratiti. Sve ima svoj + i -.
> ...


Nije mi žao što sam došla, sretna sam trenutno ovdje, radim ono što volim i uživam u tome. No, isto tako znam da Hrvatska nije moja "zauvijek" zemlja i da neću tu ostati do kraja života.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja sam pak drugačije shvatila. Da bi mama rado da dijete upiše IB program, a sada znamo i zašto. Kako je kod nas jedini IB program smješten u zgradu MIOCa, odmah se to povezalo.

Nekoliko puta je na temi spomenuto da su to dvije različite stvari, al onda se opet poveže.

Di7 - znam jako puno djece koja su završila redovne Hrvatske škole i studiraju po raznim sveučilištima u Europi a bome i u Svijetu. Za to nije nužno da dijete završi IB program.

----------


## sirius

> Žao mi je što je jedina zanimljiva tema u zadnje vrijeme na forumu postala još jedna tema o MIOC-u.


Nema ti zivota izvan mioca.

----------


## čokolada

Slažem se s Juranom, ne zato što zavidim roditeljima koji pohađaju MIOC, nego zato što zbog forumske "prerasprostranjenosti" te odlične škole te žestokih, ponekad i elitističkih rasprava, forumaši osjećaju odbojnost kad im škola osvane i na Receptima.

Ako ćete o MIOC-u, imamo njegovu temu 
(Gimnazije i srednje škole) pa nastavite tamo.
Ovdje pišemo o velikim, srednjim i malim očekivanjima od djece. Valjda očekujemo i još nešto, a ne samo M.

----------


## Di7

> Ja sam pak drugačije shvatila. Da bi mama rado da dijete upiše IB program, a sada znamo i zašto. Kako je kod nas jedini IB program smješten u zgradu MIOCa, odmah se to povezalo.
> 
> Nekoliko puta je na temi spomenuto da su to dvije različite stvari, al onda se opet poveže.
> 
> Di7 - znam jako puno djece koja su završila redovne Hrvatske škole i studiraju po raznim sveučilištima u Europi a bome i u Svijetu. Za to nije nužno da dijete završi IB program.


Znam da nije nužno, ali čini mi se da je jako olakšavajuće i da se kasnije lakše prilagoditi studiju vani

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Znam da nije nužno, ali čini mi se da je jako olakšavajuće i da se kasnije lakše prilagoditi studiju vani



Ne znači. Čak može biti i obratno jer djeca u našim školama dobivaju baš široko obrazovanje

----------


## Peterlin

> Koliko je teško upisati taj IB uopće?


Meni se čini da nije osobito teško upasti, ali nije to lako završiti. Eh, sad, ja imam informacije iz treće ruke, jer moj mlađi sin ima prijatelje u tom programu. 

Ako sam dobro shvatila, učenici u puno većoj mjeri sami kreiraju raspored (odabiru izborne predmete) pa raspored  zna biti tricky, a način školovanja puno je sličniji inozemnim školskim programima - velik udio projekata, ali i poticanje kreativnog razmišljanja, što nedostaje našim redovnim programima.

----------


## sirius

Da preselim temu a onu o srednjim skolama?

----------


## Peterlin

> Znam da nije nužno, ali čini mi se da je jako olakšavajuće i da se kasnije lakše prilagoditi studiju vani


Na temelju krnjih informacija koje imam, čini mi se da je ovo ipak točno.

----------


## sirius

Nema veze sto dijete ide tek u 4 osnovne...

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Na temelju krnjih informacija koje imam, čini mi se da je ovo ipak točno.


Moje nisu toliko krnje, pa sam zato i napisala da se ne bih složila. Al možda ovisi i o djetetu

----------


## vertex

Moja nećakinja ide u IB program, s lakoćom to savladava. Pametna je bez sumnje, rekla bih da ima posla, ali ništa pretjerano.

----------


## Mima

Ja isto znam dijete koje je išlo u IB u MIOC; prošlo je već vremena od toga, dijete je pri kraju faksa. Ne znam jesu li se stvari od tada promijenile, ali za taj slučaj znam da su bile loše ocjene u osnovnoj pa se dijete nije moglo upisati niti u jednu "bolju" školu, pa je zato išlo u IB.

----------


## Mima

Kakvo je ovo premještanje postova i to posta u kojem napišem d atema nije MIOC ??!!?!?!?!

----------


## Jurana

Sad ispada da ja na temi MIOC kukam što se piše o MIOC-u.  :lool:   :lool:

----------


## sirius

> Sad ispada da ja na temi MIOC kukam što se piše o MIOC-u.


Super je ispalo  :Cool:

----------


## Mima

Bezveze si premjestila moj post.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ovo premještanje je totalno bez veze i smisla. A i naslov. Više ima postova o IBu

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovo premještanje je totalno bez veze i smisla. A i naslov. Više ima postova o IBu


X

Eh...

----------


## sirius

> Ovo premještanje je totalno bez veze i smisla. A i naslov. Više ima postova o IBu


Zasto? Zasto je bez veze pisati o odredenij srednjoj skoli na temi o toj skoli?

Aha, trebala sam i podnaslov staviti...

----------


## NanoiBeba

sirius, to su dvije različite stvari. IB je program. Program školovanja koji se provodi svugdje u Svijetu. Ne znam detalje kako je u Hrvatskoj (odnosno na koliko lokacija se provodi) , ali jedan od tih programa se odvija u zgradi MIOCa. MIOC je XV. gimnazija i popularno se naziva MIOC još od doba Šuvara, i ima svoj program, program matematičke gimnazije. IB je IB program i ne spada pod XV. gimnaziju. Samo fizički dijele istu zgradu. Po toj logici u istu temu sad možemo ubaciti i Gornjogradsku gimnaziju koja nakon potresa dijeli istu zgradu.

Meni se čini da su pojmovi pobrkani. I zato mi naslov teme ne paše

----------


## sirius

> Bezveze si premjestila moj post.


Vidim. Probati cu popraviti kasnije na racunalu.

----------


## Barbi

Nemam direktnog iskustva niti s jednom od ove dvije škole, samo posrednog. Ovo što Nano piše je potpuno točno, smisao školovanja po IB programu je nastavak školovanja negdje izvan RH. IB program ne priprema djecu za hrvatsku maturu pa tu zna biti problema ako se djeca odluče ipak ostati tu i polagati državnu maturu u Hrvatskoj. Problema u smislu pada.

----------


## angelina1505

> sirius, to su dvije različite stvari. IB je program. Program školovanja koji se provodi svugdje u Svijetu. Ne znam detalje kako je u Hrvatskoj (odnosno na koliko lokacija se provodi) , ali jedan od tih programa se odvija u zgradi MIOCa. MIOC je XV. gimnazija i popularno se naziva MIOC još od doba Šuvara, i ima svoj program, program matematičke gimnazije. IB je IB program i ne spada pod XV. gimnaziju. Samo fizički dijele istu zgradu. Po toj logici u istu temu sad možemo ubaciti i Gornjogradsku gimnaziju koja nakon potresa dijeli istu zgradu.
> 
> Meni se čini da su pojmovi pobrkani. I zato mi naslov teme ne paše


a nije to baš točno, ista su oni škola, zajednički kurikulum i svašta nešto.

https://www.mioc.hr/wp/wp-content/up...2020.-2021.pdf


I ja sam dojma da nije tako nekad bilo.

----------


## Tanči

Nisam ni znala da sam otvorila ovu temu.
Ok...

----------


## summer

> Nisam ni znala da sam otvorila ovu temu.
> Ok...


i to mene potpisujes, a mene nigdje  :Grin:

----------


## navi

IB matura se priznaje u RH i to viša razina jer djeca slušaju više sati predmeta koji izaberu. Oni maturu polažu ranije prema kalendaru i ako žele upisati Fax kod nas moraju polagati samo HJ na maturi i eventualno za ekonomiju još i politiku i gospodarstvo.
Primaju 40 učenika. 
Profesori koji predaju u nacionalnom i IB programu vise vole IB zato sto se jako razvija kritičko mišljenje. Mora se istraživati i zaključivati, a ne štrebati…
Prošlogodišnji maturanti su bez problema upisali medicinu kod nas i to zato sto imaju duplo veću satnicu bio, kem, Fiz (ako to naravno izaberu).
Tek se u trećoj godini biraju predmeti.

----------

